

Florida Targets High-Dollar Bitcoin Exchangers - gedrap
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2014/02/florida-targets-high-dollar-bitcoin-exchangers/

======
panarky
So this man buys BTC on an exchange and sells them through localbitcoin.com.

An undercover cop buys 1 BTC from him and mentions that he wants to buy stolen
credit cards.

Now the seller is going to jail.

If this is even a crime, how does it compare with the billion-dollar frauds of
financial industry?

How does this guy go to jail while the real criminals get raises and bonuses?

